# First Layout Plans



## Monon69 (Dec 26, 2011)

These are plans for my elusive first layout. It's 42" by 50". I want to go subtle just in case I epically fail. I plan on getting the Bachmann Thoroughbred HO set. I'm not sure when (or if) I'll get started on it with school going on. But if I ever make a layout, this will be it. Feel free to critique.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm still at the point of getting ready to build my first layout, but you might try to fill in some edges and make the track part of a whole world instead of stick the world in the track


----------



## Monon69 (Dec 26, 2011)

I see what you're saying. Good to know!


----------

